# It's not too late to get a parental order...



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I just thought some of you may be interested in this new ruling from the High Court, making parental orders for two surrogate siblings born in California - age 8 and 5. It makes clear that parents with children through international surrogacy who didn't know they needed a parental order can still apply even if they have missed the six month deadline. There's more info below, or let me know if you have any questions.

http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/blog/2015/07/01/high-court-awards-parenthood-for-international-surrogacy-children-8-and-5-years-after-they-were-born/


----------

